# Free Martial Arts Instruction:a Craigslist ad



## Big Don (Jan 2, 2008)

*Free Martial Arts Instruction*

  Reply to: sale-525713084@craigslist.org
Date: 2008-01-02,  3:15AM PST


Are you looking to train in martial arts but want something more geared for defending yourself or someone you love and less geared for competition? The word "martial" literally translates as "combat". If your looking for a Martial Art that focus's on combative application and practical self defense then you are on the right track. Many claim to teach lethal and effective arts, but few instructors understand nor care to realize that overly complex technique, flashy moves, endless forms and point sparring just don't equal effective self defense preparation. 

 The world can be more than just mean, it can be violent, dangerous and usually doesn't take kindly to 2nd, 3rd or 4th place in a life and death situation... you are either alive, dead or wishing you were dead. So for any instructor out there that is reading this; if you knowingly teach people self defense material that doesn't work and then lie to them that it will save there butt... regardless if you take there money or not, DOOM ON YOU. I believe as an instructor that you are responsible for what you teach and responsible for the lives you affect. 

Now that is said and over with... martial arts are suppose to help prepare you for the nasty stuff that life might throw at you. I have been in martial arts since I was nearly 3 and have had plenty of time to find out what does work and what does not work well at all. Utilizing self defense sets, drills, realistic scenarios and so forth, I have available a very efficient system for self defense. Emphasis is placed on developing standing, grounded and close quarter combat effectiveness. Striking, grappling and mixing both together in a fluid and deceptive cocktail of attacks or defenses, it is crucial to be trained for whatever situation you might find yourself in. Forget about the jumping spin kicks and flashy moves, life or death situation: strike the attacker in the face and punch'em in the throat while the head is rocked back. With someone trying to kill you, that simple little bit of advice with a little practice is going to be of more use than years of point sparring. 

I will not teach you how to fly, catch bullets in your teeth or how to poke someone with your finger for a death touch. But I can, and will teach how to protect yourself and the ones you love. I have room for only several, so if your interested then send me an email and we can talk. Training can be demanding, but if a blind individual can do it I imagine almost anyone who sets as a goal can do it. I am looking for several SERIOUS people to train in martial arts, initial training with me though does not guarantee being accepted as a student. I have several long time students, you can ask any one of them and they will tell you that determination and perseverance are required to make it as a student in this system. And to answer the question you might be asking yourself, the answer is no, I do not charge money for training. Its not about the money to me, its about giving others a real fighting chance to protect themselves in this world. So if you had the patience to read all this, and feel that what you have read bears interest, then I most certainly welcome any and all inquiries. 



Keywords: Tae Kwon Do, Karate, Kempo, Boxing, Kick Boxing, MMA, Mixed Martial Art, Self Defense, Fight, Muay Thai, Krav Maga, JJ, Brazilian, Ju Jutsu, Nin Jitsu, Judo


----------



## BrandonLucas (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like another "My art is better than your art" rant to me...maybe if he took some business classes....hmmm....


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if he'd be willing to trade for ESL training?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Many claim to teach lethal and effective arts,


 
Minor Rant :soapbox:

OK, I&#8217;m old and been at this awhile and again maybe it is me but I am getting really sick and tired of seeing the word &#8220;lethal&#8221; used for advertising purposes, just thrown out like it is nothing all that important like &#8220;Brand New&#8221; &#8220;Best&#8221; &#8220;Greatest&#8221; &#8220;Lethal&#8221;

Not that fighting and martial arts is not potentially lethal, it most certainly is, but that aspect of it should not be taken lightly and thrown around to impress and gain customers.

So just as a reminder next time any of us read an ad or a description that is using the word lethal we might want to substitute the actual meaning and see if it has the same appeal.

Lethal - made to cause death

From this

"Many claim to teach lethal and effective arts"

To this

"Many claim to teach and effective art that is made to cause death"

Or

"Many claim to teach you how to kill people effectively"

Give me a break.. ENOUGH with the Lethal art crap already

Rant over :asian:


----------



## azmyth (Jan 2, 2008)

I bet he teaches Hip Hop Kido.. "the way of the side pointed firearm"


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to followthe link...flagged for removal.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 2, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I tried to followthe link...flagged for removal.


 
That's because he's teaching the deadly secrets THEY DON'T WANT YOU TO KNOW ABOUT!!!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 2, 2008)

azmyth said:


> I bet he teaches Hip Hop Kido..


 
Nothing like a Zach the Black Power Ranger reference to start a day right!

AoG


----------



## rutherford (Jan 2, 2008)

Eh, he definitely has a different mindset than me.

But, that just means he'll attract the kind of training partners he's interested in, if any at all.

Not sure why this is a Horror Story.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 2, 2008)

It just struck me as odd...
That, and the dozen arts he mentioned as keywords, one hopes he wasn't claiming to be a   "master" of a dozen...


----------



## exile (Jan 2, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> I wonder if he'd be willing to trade for ESL training?



:lol:


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like dozens of other martial arts ads written by someone that has a copy of "Enter the Dragon: Special Edition" and "The Tao of JKD". 



Big Don said:


> It just struck me as odd...
> That, and the dozen arts he mentioned as keywords, one hopes he wasn't claiming to be a   "master" of a dozen...




That's fine, I teach MMA, but when I ran google ads for my club I listed every martial art related term I could think of as a keyword, which included styles that had nothing at all to do with anything I was teaching or had ever trained 

Pretty much anything I thought someone that might be interested in what we do might try searching for.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> That's fine, I teach MMA, but when I ran google ads for my club I listed every martial art related term I could think of as a keyword, which included styles that had nothing at all to do with anything I was teaching or had ever trained
> 
> Pretty much anything I thought someone that might be interested in what we do might try searching for.


Oh, OK, that makes sense, I hadn't thought of it in that way.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> That's fine, I teach MMA, but when I ran google ads for my club I listed every martial art related term I could think of as a keyword, which included styles that had nothing at all to do with anything I was teaching or had ever trained
> 
> Pretty much anything I thought someone that might be interested in what we do might try searching for.



Yeah, one has to have some sympathy for that...people will type in 'karate' when they mean 'some Oriental martial art' and will miss a lot of what's out there. Many FMAs describe themselves as 'Filipino Karate' or 'Filipino Kung Fu' or the like for that sort of reason. In a search engine setting its especially important.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jan 2, 2008)

Craigslist.
It's a joke.



*IV*


----------

